# Cheapest 46" Full HD TV



## adikumar2010 (Jun 26, 2012)

I want to buy 46 inches Full HD TV which I can buy in india because there are some models which are on the website but when I ask the shopkeeper he tells me that these are no longer available or are not available in indian market.

I will be using Xbox 360 and PS3 to play on it.

Companies: Panasonic, Sony, LG, Samsung, Philips
Please suggest cheapest options for around 50k ?


----------



## aroraanant (Jul 3, 2012)

In 50k you won't get a 46" Full HD LED.
The cheapest Samsung 46" LED will cost you around 65-67k that too after a lot of bargaining.


----------



## rider (Jul 3, 2012)

I think you can get a 46" plasma TV for 50k


----------



## Revolution (Jul 3, 2012)

Try Indian brand VU which could be under 50K.


----------



## aroraanant (Jul 3, 2012)

rider said:


> I think you can get a 46" plasma TV for 50k


Plasmas picture quality is nothing when compared to LEDs


Revolution said:


> Try Indian brand VU which could be under 50K.


That is totally crap


----------



## rider (Jul 3, 2012)

aroraanant said:


> Plasmas picture quality is nothing when compared to LEDs



But there is no 46" LED TV of any good brand in his budget.

Genreally 32" is designed for an ideal bedroom and 40-42" for an ideal living room.

@adikumar2010 Take a look on Toshiba LCD Television 46PB20 for 51k, if you don't need plasma.


----------



## adikumar2010 (Jul 3, 2012)

I will increase my budget upto 60k. Doesn't matter if its LCD, LED, Plasma. It should be 46" or 50" and full HD.

Companies: Panasonic, Sony, LG, Samsung.

Please suggest the best options !!


----------



## rider (Jul 3, 2012)

adikumar2010 said:


> I will increase my budget upto 60k. Doesn't matter if its LCD, LED, Plasma. It should be 46" or 50" and full HD.
> 
> Companies: Panasonic, Sony, LG, Samsung.
> 
> Please suggest the best options !!



LG 50 Inch Plasma Television 50PT350R for 50.5k


----------



## adikumar2010 (Jul 3, 2012)

rider said:


> LG 50 Inch Plasma Television 50PT350R for 50.5k



This TV is not Full HD. Its 1024 x 768 not even full 720p.


----------



## rider (Jul 3, 2012)

1024 x 768 is high definition full 720p. You won't get 1080p plasma in your budget. 

Samsung LCD TV 46D550 is full HD 1080p but above your budget, it costs 62.5k.


----------



## adikumar2010 (Jul 3, 2012)

Proper 720p is 1280x720 and this is 1024x768

Anyways I need full HD, is there nothing below 60k with 46"?
Maybe any Full HD plasma TV !


----------



## rider (Jul 3, 2012)

1024x768 is advertised as proper HD TV. It is 4:3 HD.
MRP of full HD cheapest LG Plasma TV is 75k

Samsung LCD TV 46D550 is full HD 1080p ask your dealer how much is costing in your area.


----------



## adikumar2010 (Jul 3, 2012)

Samsung LCD TV 46D550 is for 63k. So what do you suggest next?


----------



## rider (Jul 3, 2012)

It's the best among all take a look on LG model too


----------



## adikumar2010 (Jul 3, 2012)

rider said:


> It's the best among all take a look on LG model too



Which LG model ?


----------



## rider (Jul 3, 2012)

LG 47LD460 1080p LCD TV


----------



## adikumar2010 (Jul 3, 2012)

rider said:


> LG 47LD460 1080p LCD TV



This TV is also not available I tried in 12 shops all over delhi/NCR.


----------



## aroraanant (Jul 3, 2012)

Rather getting 46D550 get 46EH5000 which is a LED and bargain hard on that, you will get it for 65k


----------



## adikumar2010 (Jul 3, 2012)

aroraanant said:


> Rather getting 46D550 get 46EH5000 which is a LED and bargain hard on that, you will get it for 65k



But its above my budget of 60k. I can't buy this one.


----------



## aroraanant (Jul 4, 2012)

See if you are thinking to buy 46D550 LCD, you will get for under 60k easily.


----------



## rider (Jul 4, 2012)

yea! its the best option for him, but he is asking for more.


----------



## aroraanant (Jul 4, 2012)

Then for that he need to increase the budget more.


----------



## rider (Jul 4, 2012)

No he said he can increase to 60k.


----------



## adikumar2010 (Jul 4, 2012)

rider said:


> No he said he can increase to 60k.



Yes max 60k, best would be if I get 50" plasma Full HD. Otherwise 46" TV would also do.


----------



## rider (Jul 4, 2012)

adikumar2010 said:


> Yes max 60k, best would be if I get 50" plasma Full HD. Otherwise 46" TV would also do.



How many times I have to tell you there is no full HD 1080p 46"-50" plasma in your budget. The best option is that samsung 1080p 46" LCD 46D550 for 60k.
Over and out.


----------



## adikumar2010 (Jul 4, 2012)

rider said:


> How many times I have to tell you there is no full HD 1080p 46"-50" plasma in your budget. The best option is that samsung 1080p 46" LCD 46D550 for 60k.
> Over and out.



Alright I will buy Samsung 1080p 46D550 then asap.


----------

